# RAF plane crashes near rural pub



## v2 (Jul 13, 2006)

An RAF plane has crashed near a pub and main road in Oxfordshire, apparently striking a car as it came down. 
The Ministry of Defence (MoD) confirmed the plane crashed at about 1700 BST, but said the pilot ejected safely. 
RAF *Harrier GR9*, which was flying to RAF Fairford, came down near Sturdy's Castle Pub in Tackley near Kidlington. 
The aeroplane was due to go on display at the Royal International Air Tattoo at the Gloucestershire airfield over the weekend. 

(BBC)


----------



## R988 (Jul 20, 2006)

That would make a great insurance claim for the car driver


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2006)

Makes you wonder if the insurance company would claim it's 50% the fault of the driver for not seeing the Harrier coming.


----------



## hellothere (Jul 21, 2006)

You never know. the pilot could of tried to land his plane and get a drink at the pub, but accidently pressed the 'eject' button, and, without the pilot, the plane landed on top of the poor old car.


----------



## Joe2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Heh


----------

